# A repair thread anywhere? Canon Ae1 jammed adv lever btw



## Sam121 (Feb 9, 2019)

hey, so i had purchased a canon ae1 recently and just last week the film advance lever jammed with the mirror in the up position. When looking inside the lens mount the vertical tab is in the down position and is unmovable. The horizontal tab moves the mirror well (see pic).

I've tried many fixes but cant seem to get the lever to shift- any ideas?

-The mirror seems in working order, it folds down smoothly without squeaking and there is no sticky residue either.

-The 4LR44 6V battery seems to have sufficient charge, so its not that. It read 5.04V on the multimeter.

- There are no broken plastic bits in the wind mechanism.

- The shutter release magnet is in all working order.

_*The first attached photo shows a metal tooth stuck in the groove of the wind lever if thats the issue? *_

Thanks in advance for any replies, i just can't get my head around this.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 9, 2019)

The closest thing to a repair group here is: Collector's Corner
First thing I would suggest is getting a new battery ... even at a voltmeter reading of 5vDC the camera may not operate.
Does the battery check give you any beeps?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 9, 2019)

Ah, correction ... the AE-1P beeps, the AE-1 shows level in viewfinder.


----------



## dennyr (Feb 9, 2019)

5 Volts.?
That is almost 20% down.
Try a new battery.
I am not very familiar with the electronics of the Canon A-Series, but if they do not have a bridge, i would not use Alkaline batteries if you are using the in camera light meter.
Good Luck


----------



## compur (Feb 10, 2019)

Another vote for a fresh battery.


----------

